# Dr Crimmy's - juices that make flames on your coils



## Lord Vetinari (22/4/16)

Key Lime Yoghurt:

This will not be a long one. Juice tastes just fine.

But when I pulsed my coils to clean them up before re wicking, THEY CAUGHT FIRE.

Flame. No jokes. All over my Tsunami. I am absolutely serious. No cotton bits stuck trust me I make certain it is all cleaned out.

How dare anybody sell me this?! I lost my temper a little here. Vape Cartel: Fellas. Seriously. I kinda want my money back but I will settle for a strong waving of the finger. The cats that carry Rocket Sheep and ANML will ne making my bucks for a minute here and DIY will stop the gaps.

Good gods. Flaming coils.

Dont touch Crimmy's.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/4/16)

I am starting to think regulation is a great idea. What was I inhaling?!?! I shudder to think. And I googled Crimmy's... found some shocking images of their facility. Seriously... how can this be sold to us?!


----------



## method1 (22/4/16)

Yeah I personally won't buy Crimmy's because of the lab situation, which I believe has now been sorted out, but regardless, I won't support them.

As far as the flames go, what you experienced is not uncommon. 
Some concentrates contain sugars, and that is likely what was being ignited.
It's not unique to crimmy's.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/4/16)

Yeah I've got flaming coils too with various juices, especially when the coils are properly gunked up or when pulsing too hot. Like @method1 said, not an uncommon phenomenon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/4/16)

method1 said:


> Yeah I personally won't buy Crimmy's because of the lab situation, which I believe has now been sorted out, but regardless, I won't support them.
> 
> As far as the flames go, what you experienced is not uncommon.
> Some concentrates contain sugars, and that is likely what was being ignited.
> It's not unique to crimmy's.


I wish you could have seen this... a little flame would be OK. But this was a POOF like a solvent.

I am a little freaked out.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah I've got flaming coils too with various juices, especially when the coils are properly gunked up or when pulsing too hot. Like @method1 said, not an uncommon phenomenon.


Bro flames or no I saw them pics... oh my god... even of the flames are normal an open vat of VG next to a toilet is not... manufacture date is october last year so my bottle wasnt made in the updated lab. EWWW...


----------



## method1 (22/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Bro flames or no I saw them pics... oh my god... even of the flames are normal an open vat of VG next to a toilet is not... manufacture date is october last year so my bottle wasnt made in the updated lab. EWWW...


 

well.. that explains it then… methane

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/4/16)

method1 said:


> well.. that explains it then… methane


It is funny but man..
I inhaled it so I am quite grossed out loooool... busting out the Blackbird now. Will feel great after a few drips of Blackbird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (23/4/16)

There was a big Bru-Ha-Ha over their mixing conditions on vapers.tv awhile ago. Interesting. Am told they've cleaned up their act.


----------



## BillW (23/4/16)

Why not go back to stinkies? I'm sure u were not bothered by all those chemicals? Or why not walk around with an air purifier mask or something? 
The fact that you have only seen a flame from a coil for the first time means you are a noob? Juices from all over the world have caused a flame on my coils when pulsing.... ITS HAPPENS WHEN U PULSE A DIRTY COIL? 
Demanding your money back? Seriously? I'm waving a finger rite now......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (23/4/16)

It's very, very normal for coils to catch fire mate. Very normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/4/16)

Hi @Lord Vetinari 
May I rename this thread and put it in the General E Liquid Talk section?
I dont see much talk about what the juice tastes like
It is discussing how some juices make the coils catch on fire

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (23/4/16)

Is this really the 1st time you seen flames on an RDA? Maybe next time puff while pulsing so you can burn all the impurities you vaped.

This is a funny thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (23/4/16)

I love my crimmys. Flames and all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Lord Vetinari
> May I rename this thread and put it in the General E Liquid Talk section?
> I dont see much talk about what the juice tastes like
> It is discussing how some juices make the coils catch on fire


Perhaps a good idea because I am now very much concerned over possible health issues and would live the discussion to continue @Silver moderate away because we all just think of how our juice tastes... but never really question what is in there. Not a review thread you are right.


RIEFY said:


> Is this really the 1st time you seen flames on an RDA? Maybe next time puff while pulsing so you can burn all the impurities you vaped.
> 
> This is a funny thread


I am a little obsessive and I dont run gunked coils so this is a bad one.These were the coils to catch fire. I rip the cotton out for each new flavor. Granted if I was all gunked up I wouldnt bat an eyelid.



And no I have never seen this. But I normally dont buy cheap. For this exact reason. I am going to TRY set my DIY on fire. 

Dont know man... my money isnt going back to Crimmy's. Also have severe lung pain this morning. Feel like I smoked 10 stinkies in my sleep.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

I will admit the Key Lime Yoghurt tastes phenomenally good. Even if I have sore lungs I already contemplated a drip of it. I just dont want to recommend it to anybody...


----------



## RIEFY (23/4/16)

and it just gets better where are the cartel guys? @capetocuba @KieranD have you had any other chest pain complaints?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/16)

Thanks @Lord Vetinari 
Thread renamed and moved to General E Liquid talk

You are welcome to edit the title as you see fit or let me know if you would like something else for the title and i will do it for you.

This is an interesting thread


----------



## Zegee (23/4/16)

heres a suggestion as your concerns are warranted to a certain degree , seeing as you have googled this please google coils flaming and take it from there. It has been attributed to multiple reasons. I think it premature to target a specific juice line furthermore a specific vendor for supplying said juice.

Also in future rather get the facts on order before going onto a public forum and blasting a vendor or juice line. Just a suggestion.

I personally have had coils ignite with various juices from various vendors ,have i gone back and asked for refund NO have i slated them on public forum NO. Your concerns are warranted regarding crimmys prep area however as stated this has been resolved.

If you are still not happy contact respective vendor to discuss.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (23/4/16)

Oh it's even more normal for coils to catch fire with claptons. Very normal. To validate your accusations, pour some crimmeys onto a table, and then set the juice alight. See if it ignites. Do the same with a other juice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (23/4/16)

I have been vaping Dr Crimmy's for in excess of a year. If I look back at my personal orders since I started using their juice, I have vaped in excess of 2 litres. I have noticed absolutely no ill effects on my lungs. I would go onto say that this line of juice has the same zero effect (that I know of) as all the other juice I have avidly vaped in the past year or more. I certainly would never sell a line of juice that I have never vaped on extensively; and even more so I would never sell a line of juice that I had any doubts about quality on.

Furthermore there were some really ugly scenes on the internet trying to "expose" Dr Crimmy's as being made in unsavoury conditions. All I know is that the juice we stock is made in a dedicated & clean facility.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/4/16)

I have noticed some mild "flaming" when pulsing my "wet" coils on numerous juices.
WB Blackbird does it and a few others
Most of them just sizzle until its burnt off, but a few have caused minor flames

The funny thing is I love those flames. Makes me think the juice is more potent. I look forward to my Balckbird rewicking. Doesnt always happen - i think it depends on how wet the coil is. But when I get a little flame, I just smile. 18mg flame that is! Hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (23/4/16)

I can't believe I'm saying this. Anyone who knows me won't believe it. But this can't be blamed on the vendor. 
This is what happens. Its a semi common occurrence. The gunk, even a little, without liquid will flame up if heated past its flash point. 
Yes dirty labs etc. But I've had it happen with two other big name SA brands.
What I'm saddened by is some of the responses you got, instead of politely explaining it, the responses were fire with fire. 
Also maybe try not point fingers to fast either. We are all family.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (23/4/16)

@Lord Vetinari might I interest you in some Ultima for your chest. Not only will it alleviate that tight sore chest but also ease the suffering from arm cramps.
It's well documented that paining fingers from too much finger wagging can very quickly and effortlessly be treated with just 2 simple doses of Ultima in 300ml of water taken twice a day everyday.

Subscribe to my channel #RIPTrollers on YT and watch my video on how Ultima changed my life.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash (23/4/16)

for anyone interested

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

Zegee said:


> heres a suggestion as your concerns are warranted to a certain degree , seeing as you have googled this please google coils flaming and take it from there. It has been attributed to multiple reasons. I think it premature to target a specific juice line furthermore a specific vendor for supplying said juice.
> 
> Also in future rather get the facts on order before going onto a public forum and blasting a vendor or juice line. Just a suggestion.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your useful post prescribing my future actions to me. I shall be certain to cherish this information. And I shall treat you with the exact measure of respect you showed me in future. This is a promise. Don't worry I built a good relationship with the cats at Vape Cartel, we will have a friendly and enjoyable chat about it because they are really cool and don't mind addressing ones concerns. They are the reason I don't buy off the web. Great service always.



Greyz said:


> @Lord Vetinari might I interest you in some Ultima for your chest. Not only will it alleviate that tight sore chest but also ease the suffering from arm cramps.
> It's well documented that paining fingers from too much finger wagging can very quickly and effortlessly be treated with just 2 simple doses of Ultima in 300ml of water taken twice a day everyday.
> 
> Subscribe to my channel #RIPTrollers on YT and watch my video on how Ultima changed my life.



LOOOOL epic name for a channel. I will have to look up Ultima.



capetocuba said:


> I have been vaping Dr Crimmy's for in excess of a year. If I look back at my personal orders since I started using their juice, I have vaped in excess of 2 litres. I have noticed absolutely no ill effects on my lungs. I would go onto say that this line of juice has the same zero effect (that I know of) as all the other juice I have avidly vaped in the past year or more. I certainly would never sell a line of juice that I have never vaped on extensively; and even more so I would never sell a line of juice that I had any doubts about quality on.
> 
> Furthermore there were some really ugly scenes on the internet trying to "expose" Dr Crimmy's as being made in unsavoury conditions. All I know is that the juice we stock is made in a dedicated & clean facility.



I was hoping you would join in the convo. You know me I will be in your shop again next week trying something else don't worry. I have my eye on that Twisted Messes RDA... Some fellas are coming out with the info I need right here. Got super freaked out but the whole matter is resolving itself quite nicely. I can tell you Duncan those pics freaked me the hell out. I know it is a smear but... it works. I am really put off. BUT it doesn't matter next time I pop around there is a whole stack of other things for me to try. Not going to stop supporting your business under any circumstances. You treated me well all the way.

Not like I have a lab for MY DIY. It has put me off DIY a touch. More research needed.



Nightwalker said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this. Anyone who knows me won't believe it. But this can't be blamed on the vendor.
> This is what happens. Its a semi common occurrence. The gunk, even a little, without liquid will flame up if heated past its flash point.
> Yes dirty labs etc. But I've had it happen with two other big name SA brands.
> What I'm saddened by is some of the responses you got, instead of politely explaining it, the responses were fire with fire.
> Also maybe try not point fingers to fast either. We are all family.



Oh not BLAMING the vendor lol. Did get him in on the convo though. He did mention to me the first time I was in his shop that he LIKES to hear about every concern from every customer.

And I am used to the forum vibe bro I am a member on some pretty brutal boards. Forumites like to compete for this information status. Getting all riled up when a noob gets freaked out by a new and unwanted experience. Ooooh you've never seen this you poor noob lol. Good thing is I have an actual life so it doesn't bug me much.

I used to be on unmoderated.co.uk, totally unmoderated music forum. Man... takes balls of steel to handle Unmod... things get totally out of control. You can fill a page with swearing and call anybody anything it wont get removed and you wont get banned. As you can imagine not for the feint of heart. I like forums. They can get wild but in the end info always wins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

Thanks for putting out more good info @Vaping Kicks Ash


Vaping Kicks Ash said:


> for anyone interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

Silver said:


> I have noticed some mild "flaming" when pulsing my "wet" coils on numerous juices.
> WB Blackbird does it and a few others
> Most of them just sizzle until its burnt off, but a few have caused minor flames
> 
> The funny thing is I love those flames. Makes me think the juice is more potent. I look forward to my Balckbird rewicking. Doesnt always happen - i think it depends on how wet the coil is. But when I get a little flame, I just smile. 18mg flame that is! Hehe



I am starting to feel more at ease with the idea of flaming coils now. I am NOT getting rid of Blackbird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (23/4/16)

@Lord Vetinari the flashpoint of glycerine is 160 deg C and needless to say those claptons would have been loaded with juice, its what they are designed to do, the wick just migrates the juice from the tank to the coil.
I was tempted to try some Dr Crimmys poo juice in a peanut banana flavour but it was kinda pricey @ R450.
On another note, theres probably more fecal matter in our local tap water than in their ejuice, what doesnt kill will fatten.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> @Lord Vetinari the flashpoint of glycerine is 160 deg C and needless to say those claptons would have been loaded with juice, its what they are designed to do, the wick just migrates the juice from the tank to the coil.
> I was tempted to try some Dr Crimmys poo juice in a peanut banana flavour but it was kinda pricey @ R450.
> On another note, theres probably more fecal matter in our local tap water than in their ejuice, what doesnt kill will fatten.


OK thanks for some real SCIENCE. Just one bit of info to sort it all out. Yes I noticed the Claptons can hold a flavour for a good minute too. Them coils went waaaaaay above a measly 160 degrees. Very quickly too. I guess I was being a bit brutal with the pulsing. More powwaaaaaa! Thanks for talking sense instead of just laughing at inexperience. I appreciate it.

EDIT: I drink R.O water only... yeah some hippie left in me. But I try not to use the phrase 'totally organic' more than once a week. Recovering hippie. Gimme some time lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog (23/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Key Lime Yoghurt:
> 
> This will not be a long one. Juice tastes just fine.
> 
> ...


Hey, I bought all 3 Crimmy's flavours and haven't had any issue myself. In fact, I really like the juices. However, when I was in store at Vape Cartel, the kind gentleman offered to show how he wicks using kendo vape cotton (i complained about it not absorbing juice). He rewicked and pulsed a few times using crimmy's juice (i think it was the banana flavour) and then he put the tank back together and vaped. Boom, we heard a loud pop and a flame came out of the air holes. Glad he was ok, but at the time I figured that perhaps the wicks were not saturated enough and burnt up as he vaped. Now you've got me worried since in both instances Dr crimmy's juice was involved.

With regards to the lab situation, those pics were allegedly taken while they were upgrading the lab and was not from their actual working lab. They posted a video about this on youtube.
Can't find that vid...


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash (23/4/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Hey, I bought all 3 Crimmy's flavours and haven't had any issue myself. In fact, I really like the juices. However, when I was in store at Vape Cartel, the kind gentleman offered to show how he wicks using kendo vape cotton (i complained about it not absorbing juice). He rewicked and pulsed a few times using crimmy's juice (i think it was the banana flavour) and then he put the tank back together and vaped. Boom, we heard a loud pop and a flame came out of the air holes. Glad he was ok, but at the time I figured that perhaps the wicks were not saturated enough and burnt up as he vaped. Now you've got me worried since in both instances Dr crimmy's juice was involved.
> 
> With regards to the lab situation, those pics were allegedly taken while they were upgrading the lab and was not from their actual working lab. They posted a video about this on youtube.
> Can't find that vid...


I've already posted the video

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

BillW said:


> Why not go back to stinkies? I'm sure u were not bothered by all those chemicals? Or why not walk around with an air purifier mask or something?
> The fact that you have only seen a flame from a coil for the first time means you are a noob? Juices from all over the world have caused a flame on my coils when pulsing.... ITS HAPPENS WHEN U PULSE A DIRTY COIL?
> Demanding your money back? Seriously? I'm waving a finger rite now......
> 
> ...


Wow what a douche

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/4/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Hey, I bought all 3 Crimmy's flavours and haven't had any issue myself. In fact, I really like the juices. However, when I was in store at Vape Cartel, the kind gentleman offered to show how he wicks using kendo vape cotton (i complained about it not absorbing juice). He rewicked and pulsed a few times using crimmy's juice (i think it was the banana flavour) and then he put the tank back together and vaped. Boom, we heard a loud pop and a flame came out of the air holes. Glad he was ok, but at the time I figured that perhaps the wicks were not saturated enough and burnt up as he vaped. Now you've got me worried since in both instances Dr crimmy's juice was involved.



First time I fired up my Griffin, loaded with my DIY juice - free of diacetyl  , alcohol, methane or any other fun component - I took me a good long drag and nearly blew the back of my head off as it burst into a flash flame. I then toned down my power from 120W to 30W.

No Crimmy's involved. Who's Crimmy? 

Diacetyl, brass, flames, venting batteries. How boring would vaping be without these things?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (23/4/16)

It is normal for coils to catch fire when dry burning for rewicking. It's getting rid of juice still in the coil. ALL juices will do that to some degree. It all depends on how hot you fire up the coils. I fire my coils red hot to clean them and the juice left in the coils ALWAYS catch fire. It's normal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

zadiac said:


> It is normal for coils to catch fire when dry burning for rewicking. It's getting rid of juice still in the coil. ALL juices will do that to some degree. It all depends on how hot you fire up the coils. I fire my coils red hot to clean them and the juice left in the coils ALWAYS catch fire. It's normal.


Yup as was pointed out to my noobish self flash point of VG is only 160 degrees C. Can get there really quick lol


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

Vaping Kicks Ash said:


> I've already posted the video


It is your fault! Encouraging us all to fire so hot looool. Just pulling your leg mate. But yeah I am back down to 90 watts instead of 120 wowaaaa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (23/4/16)

@Lord Vetinari

VG and PG are both very flammable. If you don't believe me throw a cup full on a fire and see how it goes up.

Any juice will do this.

Ps Claptons aren't the healthiest coils to vape on as the higher temps "crack" ejuice.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

Sprint said:


> @Lord Vetinari
> 
> VG and PG are both very flammable. If you don't believe me throw a cup full on a fire and see how it goes up.
> 
> ...


Yes I have been messing about all day with PG, VG and a mix of the two. Using an old electric stove outside I got a good many drops to go up in flame. See the thing is we arw trying to AVOID combustion right? So I am building more sanely thank you. 

Do you please have more info on your Clapton reference? What is 'cracked' juice? A link or two will be great this info is important to me. Thanks for your response I appreciate you taking my concerns seriously.


----------

